
Flexible react-native-parallax-view with no dependencies - yoheisenju
https://github.com/100010/react-native-parallax-header-view
======
strogonoff
This should perhaps be a “Show HN:” post.

~~~
yoheisenju
I'll be careful next time :)

------
yoheisenju
Parallax header view for react-native. It supports the latest react version.
There is no single dependency so it is very flexible to customize. It solves
the problem of parallax-view in the past.

------
ddaa10
I do not know the name of this effect, but it is not what I would call
parallax.

The README has a demo animation. It seems to make the header elastic when
scrolling past the top.

~~~
yoheisenju
I named it parallax view because I found that it was better to name it
parallax view after investigating other libraries. What other naming
suggestions do you have?

------
vidanay
Parallax needs to end up in the same bin with the <Blink> tag.

~~~
yoheisenju
why does <Blink> tag need?

------
sopromo
Looks really nice, does it drop frames or keeps it at 60fps ?

~~~
yoheisenju
I'm not sure if it's 60fps or not, but if you want to try it out, you should
download it. It's a very easy and very light library.

------
amelius
What is parallax view? What does this solve?

~~~
yoheisenju
parallax view means that the header image moves with the movement of the
header image when it is pulled down like a Twitter profile image. This library
makes it easy to introduce it by dividing it by components.

